# Angela kidded this afternoon!!!



## cindyg (Oct 3, 2012)

Two doelings, both moonspotted like their Dad, and adorable.  Pretty exciting couple of hours.  Went out about 2:30 to collect eggs and give the girls their afternoon treat, there she was in the corner with one little spotted baby already dry and nursing.  So, I ran for the camera, and back out to wait for the next as she was obviously not finished.  Waited and waited, and she is pushing and grunting but nothing, happening, and I couldn't see anything that looked like a baby, so after about 30 minutes of this, I went and called the vet, and they were here within 10 minutes.  I'm so glad I went with my instinct and also from reading here about delivery because even tho Angela had kidded many times, and never had trouble, the second kid was curled up in a ball and the vet had to go in and uncurl her, and pull her out and she didn't come easily.  Poor Angela, what a trooper she is, she didn't even yell until the very end.  The baby was a bit weak, but with a bit of rubbng she very quickly came around and is now cleaned off and nursing, along with her sister.  OMG, they are so cute. The first is 8 lbs, the second 6 lbs.   I actually was hoping for a boy so I could have a wether to keep my buck company but isn't that what happens? Hardly ever get exactly what you want. Anyway, am putting a few pics up, very quickly taken and I was a bit shaky, will get some better ones later on.  Angela got a shot of painkiller, an anti biotic shot with two more left to give her and a shot of Oxy...something to help her expel the rest of the placenta.  Torn a little, but not too badly.  Have decided though that this is her last kidding, she can retire and be the herd queen forever.  Whew, I'm exhausted and all I did was watch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








rum/uploads/3141_new_baby_goats_019.jpg[/img]


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful babies! What breed are they? I'm guessing ND based on mama's looks. Where are you located? Are you planning to keep them or sell them?


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwww...I want them.


----------



## cindyg (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm in Nova Scotia, Canada.  They are actually Pygora x Nubian, so will be a good size, not too big, not too small, just right.   I was sure that I would sell them, I already have seven and three of those are  bred, and I really just want milk to make cheese, and so I keep telling myself that I won't be keeping them but they are just so cute, and one has a bit of brown on her legs as well as on her face, and my husband hasn't even seen them yet and already he is saying oh sure, I'll believe it when I see them going out the door, so who knows.  I kept the last two that Angela had and still have them, and I guess goat math is a bit like chicken math isn't it?


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 3, 2012)

AWWWWW  They are soooooooo cute!!!!  I just love the black and white spotting!  I soooo cant wait to get my ng's next week.


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 3, 2012)

cindyg said:
			
		

> I'm in Nova Scotia, Canada.  They are actually Pygora x Nubian, so will be a good size, not too big, not too small, just right.   I was sure that I would sell them, I already have seven and three of those are  bred, and I really just want milk to make cheese, and so I keep telling myself that I won't be keeping them but they are just so cute, and one has a bit of brown on her legs as well as on her face, and my husband hasn't even seen them yet and already he is saying oh sure, I'll believe it when I see them going out the door, so who knows.  I kept the last two that Angela had and still have them, and I guess goat math is a bit like chicken math isn't it?


If we live closer to you, I would be begging and bugging you to let me have them!! They are adorable.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh so adorable!  Congratulations!!!  Love their colouring


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations on the safe delivery.  I'm glad the vet was available and made it out in time.

Two baby girls, so sweet too!!

Thanks for the photos, more tomorrow??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Missy (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful babies,...And TWO little doelings, I am so jealous it is beyond words!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, you wanted a buck?
Well I am TRULY sorry that you had to get TWO MOONSPOTTED doelings, and I would be SO glad to take them off your hands if that'd help ease the pain


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 4, 2012)

they are so adorable.  

One of the reasons I have found that an older doe will have kids or a kid that doesn't position is due to her system getting a little older. I have found increasing her calcium before she kids can help with this. Alfalfa hay, alfalfa pellets, Mollasses drench or a little extra poured on her feed can help.  I have even given Calcium Gluconate 23% a couple times, injected under their skin to boost their calcium, or mixed it into a drench.   I have heard of people adding a tums tablet or a couple of them crushed up and mixed into their feed on a daily basis.  

A doe that I had problems with a couple years in a row received extra calcium on a regular basis last year before she kidded and she was able to position the kids and have them on her own. She was 8 years old last year. 

I realize sometimes things just happen, but just giving you something to consider. 

Again, they are sooo Cute.


----------



## PFSfarmer (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice! Good job.


----------



## cindyg (Oct 4, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> they are so adorable.
> 
> One of the reasons I have found that an older doe will have kids or a kid that doesn't position is due to her system getting a little older. I have found increasing her calcium before she kids can help with this. Alfalfa hay, alfalfa pellets, Mollasses drench or a little extra poured on her feed can help.  I have even given Calcium Gluconate 23% a couple times, injected under their skin to boost their calcium, or mixed it into a drench.   I have heard of people adding a tums tablet or a couple of them crushed up and mixed into their feed on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


This is interesting 20Kids, I didn't realize.  As I said, Angela is older, perhaps 7 and I decided this was it for her, but she makes such beautiful kids, and is the best Mom to them, but she would be at least 8 before I bred her again.  I will probably not breed her again but will keep this in mind.  Thanks.


----------



## fiddleman94 (Oct 4, 2012)

Those two are soo cute!  Congrats!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 4, 2012)

Awww, congrats!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 4, 2012)

cindyg said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a 10year old kidding this year, But we did retire 3 other 9 year olds after last kidding season. AFter around the age of 6 is when we are starting to see more kids that aren't falling into position. We have enough experience between my husband and I that we are able to go in and get the kids ourselves without having to call a vet. That really helps us beable to take a chance with the older does.


----------



## cindyg (Oct 4, 2012)

Experience does make a difference.  If I had been able to see a kid "crowning" as it were, I might have tried on my own, but with absolutely nothing showing I wasn't brave enough to risk it.  Of course, also, if the vet hadn't been able to come right out I think I would have tried.  Lucky for me they are so close, and also, had just been out the week before to do vaccinations and we had talked then about it. I am sure she was in there up to her elbow!  I have three ff's due in about a month, so hoping it will go smoothly but am keeping the vet on speed dial.


----------



## cindyg (Oct 5, 2012)

Better pics of the girls taken today.  Angela has them back in the main barn now, she's keeping the other goats away from them tho.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3141_more_of_the_new_goats_002.jpg[/img]


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 5, 2012)

Those are just about the cutest kids I have ever seen!!!  Look at those spots!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh my.....


----------



## s&kfatrms (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Catahoula (Oct 5, 2012)

I LOVE them....


----------



## Tmaxson (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow they are just adorable!!


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 7, 2012)

I just LOVE all thoes spots!!!!  soooo cute!


----------



## 2goats8kids (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness, those are swoon-worthy photos. The spots! Sooo adorable


----------



## drdoolittle (Oct 9, 2012)

Very pretty!  The momma is beautiful too.


----------



## cindyg (Oct 9, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> Very pretty!  The momma is beautiful too.


Thank you DrDoolittle, I'm very fond of her.  She has a nice personality and is a super Mama.  She's looking a bit ragged just now, especially in the hind quarters but after just about a week post natal seems to be clearing up a bit.  I had intended to shave her but she got ahead of me with the kidding.


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 9, 2012)

I am still drooling over your kids.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 9, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Oh, you wanted a buck?
> Well I am TRULY sorry that you had to get TWO MOONSPOTTED doelings, and I would be SO glad to take them off your hands if that'd help ease the pain



*
I am trying for moonspots with my girls this year... gosh you are so lucky to have gotten two moonspot does!!!

*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 9, 2012)

*They are so amazingly adorable!!!*


----------



## Bedste (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow two girls yippeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## cindyg (Oct 10, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Pygora doe is just super, she gives babies that look like their Dads, last time she was running with a different Nubian buck and an ND buck and gave me two does, one from each sire.  The spotted buck who sired these two is very handsome, but my friend who owned him has sold him on I think, so if I want to repeat I'll have to track him down.


----------

